# fuel tank outlander max 400 2005



## AcadienBF (Jun 17, 2014)

hi, 

my buddy have few holes in his fuel tank that he tried to fix with seal all product without success.

2005 outlander 400 max carburetor

we found a gas tank that came out of a outlander 650 EFI 2006

would it fit on the 400 even if the 650 is fuel injected (fuel pump) and the 400 is a MAX (2up)?

let me know thanks!

sorry for my English, it's my second language


----------

